# preparing for our visitors



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We are off on our 8 week trip to France & Spain tomorrow night so will be covering the car up under the carport during the day. Otherwise by the time we get back the swallows will have completely pebbledashed it!
They have nested under there for the last five years, raising two broods each year. Usually five in the first lot but only two or three in the second batch.
Last year they had built the nest on top of a light fitting so we couldn't use the light until they had flown.
We have also had Tawny owls in the owl box for several years. 
It makes returning home a little more enjoyable.

Cazzie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a great time Cazzie

We are off for 8 weeks the beginning of May , first to the Mad Hatters meet :lol: then straight off to France from there

Aldra


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Aldra
Wish we could have joined you all at the meet. 
Look forward to hearing all about it when we return.
Maybe our paths will cross as we return through France.
Do you know which areas you will go to yet?

Cazzie


----------

